# Flor de Oliva pic



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Just testing out this cell phone pic (pretty bad quality)

I enjoyed this Flor de Oliva.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I think I might pick up a box of these when I am done with my Padilla Habano Seconds


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

What's your phone? Most phones don't do a great job of close-up (macro) shots. You may be better off with slightly more distant shots, even at a loss of resolution.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

love these


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

AspiringGent said:


> What's your phone? Most phones don't do a great job of close-up (macro) shots. You may be better off with slightly more distant shots, even at a loss of resolution.


I have a razor.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

:ss :ss :ss


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice cigar you got there Zed


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice ash!


Great cigar for the price!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Don't you have to wind up a Razor?

j/k Kyle!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Don't you have to wind up a Razor?
> 
> j/k Kyle!!!LOL!!!


I wish I could the battery dies so fast haha.

I need to upgrade.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

ZedR2 said:


> :ss :ss :ss


Nice camera!! (I love EXIF data!)

# Camera Make = EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY
# Camera Model = KODAK DX7590 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA
# Picture Orientation = normal (1)
# X-Resolution = 2300000/10000 = 230
# Y-Resolution = 2300000/10000 = 230
# X/Y-Resolution Unit = inch (2)
# Software/Firmware Version = Adobe Photoshop CS2 Windows
# Last Modified Date/Time = 2008:10:11 09:50:18


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Plop007 said:


> I wish I could the battery dies so fast haha.
> 
> I need to upgrade.


Don't feel bad thats what I have too, but mine won't let me post pics. Do you do something besides just use a USB cord?


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

MattB said:


> Don't feel bad thats what I have too, but mine won't let me post pics. Do you do something besides just use a USB cord?


I create a new pix message and send it to my email.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> Nice camera!! (I love EXIF data!)
> 
> # Camera Make = EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY
> # Camera Model = KODAK DX7590 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA
> ...


I'll use one of these next time hwell:

Or This :


----------

